
Ask HN: Alternative to Google play music once they close? - matt_the_bass
I’ve been using google play music for about 6 years. It’s a convenient way for me to access all my music (mostly ripped CDs).<p>Google is shutting down this product at the end of the year. Any suggestions for an alternative? I like being able to access my own collection and not crazy about paying a second time to access music I already bought. But if I am going to pay for a service, which one?
======
gusmd
I hate Google for this. I love Google Play Music, and have had a premium
subscription for many, many years. Youtube Music doesn't come close, the
interface is absolutely horrible, a UX disaster. Way to go in alienating your
paying customers, Google.

Sorry for the rant. I know it is not what you were looking for. I have no
solutions for people that use the upload stuff (which I don't).

~~~
olmideso
I've switched to YouTube Music recently and it was pretty good for me. For me
it's mostly on par with Google Play Music and on top of that it has a deep
integration with Youtube. It allows you to play songs which are uploaded as
videos on YouTube which is quite useful if some song/album is missed in the
library. The only noticeable downside for me is that your YouTube Music
subscriptions appear in YouTube subscriptions list which makes it harder to
look for non-music stuff.

------
olmideso
What about YouTube Music? Google recently added a possibility to transfer your
library there from Google Play Music:
[https://music.youtube.com/transfer](https://music.youtube.com/transfer) This
should work for purchased and uploaded songs as
well([https://support.google.com/youtubemusic/answer/9698084?hl=en](https://support.google.com/youtubemusic/answer/9698084?hl=en))

------
cpach
I like Spotify.

~~~
peterkos
Same; I paid premium and haven't looked back. Apps are fantastic and the
service itself is super straigtforward and has a great catalog.

(Feels so strange to "review" Spotify, haha)

------
mguerville
Honestly I’m just back to storing my own music and gave up on streaming
services. To discover new music though i use mostly Hype Machine, Deezer and
Youtube music, just get the actual mp3 for the stuff I like so I am not at the
mercy of changing licenses etc.

------
rotterdamdev
Nicotine+, dump files to Google drive, and use Cloudplayer on Android or other
desktop program like Clementine to stream your music from.your Google storage.

------
a_lifters_life
I bought an app Neutron and just play my own music from the hd from my phone.
As soon as google music announced this was going to happen I immediately
looked for some other solution.

------
codegladiator
VLC ?

